# Mass Art ISO jobs.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Non-sworn but a steady gig with STATE bennies and a chance for advancement, PLUS, a decent resume builder. Who knows, you could find yourself just liking THIS job. *

*Institutional Security Officer II - 2 Positions*
Institution:
*Massachusetts College of Art and Design*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:

Admin - Facilities Management
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/07/2016

Type:
Full Time

Department Public Safety
Requisition Number S00124
Job Type Full-time

*Official Title* 
Institutional Security Officer II - 2 positions

*FLSA Status* 
Non-Exempt

*Union* 
*AFSCME*

*Pay Rate* 
$1,218.74

*Job Description / Statement of Duties* 
The basic purpose of work is to protect and safeguard the buildings and grounds of a state facility and the lives of its residents, staff, and general public. Performs related duties such as screening persons for identification, purpose of visit, or required authorization; operating two-way radios and/or base station address systems; locking or unlocking doors, gates, etc.; directing or controlling traffic; assessing road or parking lot conditions for property owned or under the control of the college to determine need for emergency snow removal or sanding; and maintaining records.
*Essential Job Functions:*

1. Make periodic rounds and security checks of buildings and grounds assigned
2. Assist in the evacuation of any campus building in emergency situations
3. Ability to become CPR certified and to provide first aid when needed
4. Ability to work assigned shift forty hours per week
5. Ability to interact with members of the public and college community
6. Responds to inquiries on such matters as travel routes, parking, etc.
7. Ability to handle stressful situations
8. Ability to communicate via radio and telephone
9. Ability to screen visitors, answer questions, and provide directions and information
10. Maintain awareness while on duty
11. Maintain an accurate written log
12. Ability to exercise sound judgment
13. Ability to maintain accountability of college property and facilities under their control
14. Ability to enforce college rules and regulations including the ability to handle situations regarding prohibited conduct
15. Ability to monitor CCTV and alarm systems
16. Ability to report criminal activity, suspicious persons on campus while making observations of assigned areas
17. Ability to follow written and verbal instructions in English
18. Must have valid Massachusetts' driver's license and must have a good driving record
19. Ability to provide the Chief with information regarding known mechanical defects, maintenance, and repairs of department vehicles
20. May require occasional driving of department transport vans

*Schedule:*

This is a 40 hour per week position. The Public Safety Department is open seven (7) days per week, 24 hours a day, year round. Officers may be required to work weekends and/or holidays. Also, may be required to perform occasional mandatory overtime assignments.

*Working Conditions:*

Institution Security Officers work in and around the grounds of the state facility; work alone; work outside in all weather conditions; are on call 24 hours a day, 7 days a week; stand and walk for prolonged periods of time; and are subjected to verbal and physical abuse in a job related setting; work in a high crime area; lift heavy objects or persons; work with people who are under physical or emotional stress; and work varied shifts.

2 SHIFTS AVAILABLE:


1st shift 7:00 AM - 3:00 PM with days off Thursday and Friday.

1st shift 7:00 AM - 3:00 PM with days off Tuesday and Wednesday.
Massachusetts College of Art is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer. Members of under-represented groups and those committed to working in a diverse cultural environment are encouraged to apply.

Review of applications will begin on Thursday, June 23, 2016 and will continue until filled.

*Required Minimum Qualifications* 
Applicants must have at least (A) six months of full-time, or equivalent part-time, experience in law enforcement, in a governmental police force or in work involving the protection or security of buildings, equipment or people as a major duty, or (B) any equivalent combination of the required experience and the substitutions below:

*Substitutions:*

I. An Associate's or higher degree with a major in police science, law enforcement or criminal justice may be substituted for the required experience.*

*Education toward such a degree will be prorated on the basis of the proportion of the requirements actually completed.

1. Excellent interpersonal skills, and be able to effectively interact with people of all backgrounds.
2. The candidates recommended for hire will be subject to a criminal record check, physical examination and drug screen and must successfully pass these prior to hire.
3. Must possess a current and valid drivers license

*Preferred Qualifications*


Basic knowledge of software programs including Microsoft Office, and e-mail
A High School diploma or equivalent
Basic knowledge, ability and willingness to learn software programs specific to the Public Safety Department
*Open Until Filled* 
Yes

*Special Instructions to Applicants* 
2 SHIFTS AVAILABLE:


1st shift 7:00 AM - 3:00 PM with days off Thursday and Friday.
1st shift 7:00 AM - 3:00 PM with days off Tuesday and Wednesday.
A Criminal Offender Record Information (CORI) check relative to prior criminal convictions and pending cases, as well as Sex Offender Registry Information (SORI) checks relative to prior sexual offenses committed as an adult or juvenile will be conducted on the final candidate prior to an offer of employment. MassArt requires specific written authorization to conduct background checks. Failure to provide such authorization shall preclude your application from receiving further consideration.

*Eligible Applicants* 
All (Internal and External)

*Pay Basis* 
Bi-weekly

*Application Information*
Contact:
Massachusetts College of Art and Design

Online App. Form:
https://careers.massart.edu/postings/460


----------

